# The Grudge/The Ring-esque Wind Ghost



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

I make a wind ghost every year that hangs in front of my Halloween window display. This year I went for a creepy J-Horror look: pale skin, white dress, long black hair and my own twist - no mouth or nose. Just two dark empty sockets set into an otherwise featureless blank face.














































More photos at The House Of Marrow.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

WOW! Looks really great! The tree really adds to the effect as well.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome prop. Marrow you have a real talent for taking something simple and really making it look creepy and unique. You also have a very keen eye with the camera. To take a shot at it's best possible angle. I really enjoy seeing your work. Great job as usual.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very creeepy! great job on that.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Wicked!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Marrow, as usual, you taking creating a chilling prop to a whole new level. Very well done ghost/haint and she looks very soulfully lost. I just love your style!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Likey, likey!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The faceless face is such a good touch.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the hunched shoulders and shroud on this one. Nicely done.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone!
It's taken forever to get 'Sorrow' finished and photographed, so I'm glad that it's finally done, and I'm really glad that you all like it.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice & creepy!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats creepy looking during the day. Under the right lighting at night will look killer. I love it!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

This prop and your corpsed scarecrow are exactly the type of props I love - drab, dull and downright freaky. Anything that would make you do a double take is haunting to me and is the look that I strive for. Awesome work and good presentation. How tall is it?


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks heaps!

When hanging still, the height from the top of the head to the end of the fabric is 170cm (so around 5 and a half feet).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She is a creepy looking ghost. Nice job. How are you planning on lighting her come Halloween?


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Excellent work! She looks like she belongs there


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice - the photos are excellent as well!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man that thing looks sooo creepy!! Great job!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh yes...this is one creepy prop. Love it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool I like! ..i should add one for my ghost to have a friend too!


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

This is wonderful! I especially like the face. Very good job


----------

